# 2², x² - prononciation : (au) carré, (à la) puissance deux, exposant deux



## Tlahtolli99

Bonjour!

Je vous écris aujourd'hui car j'ai une question à propos du vocabulaire de mathématiques.

Comment exprimeriez-vous cela '2²'?

Deux à la deuxième (puissance)?

J'attends impatiemment vos commentaire!

Bien à vous!


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Cela se dit : deux au carré / deux puissance deux. Mais tu ferais mieux de t'adresser à un forum de maths.


----------



## Maître Capello

Effectivement, on dit essentiellement _deux au carré_, tandis que _(à la) puissance X_ s'utilise surtout pour les puissances autres que 2 et 3.


----------



## Swatters

Deux exposant quatre/cinq/etc. est la variante que j'utilise habituellement.


----------



## Tlahtolli99

Maître Capello said:


> Effectivement, on dit essentiellement _deux au carré_, tandis que _(à la) puissance X_ s'utilise surtout pour les puissances autres que 2 et 3.


Merci beaucoup!

Quelle est l'expression qu'on utilise pour 2³?

Deux au cubé?


----------



## Maître Capello

Oui, mais sans accent aigu… 

_deux au cube_



Swatters said:


> Deux exposant quatre/cinq/etc.


Serait-ce un belgicisme ou en tout cas un régionalisme ? Je n'ai jamais entendu ce tour en Suisse, ni d'ailleurs en France…


----------



## Yendred

Maître Capello said:


> Serait-ce un belgicisme ou en tout cas un régionalisme ? Je n'ai jamais entendu ce tour en Suisse, ni d'ailleurs en France…



"_exposant X_" se dit aussi, mais comme "_puissance X_", on le réserve en général aux exposants autres que 2 et 3.
Voir ce site, tenu par un français :






Personnellement, mais ce n'est que mon habitude de matheux/informaticien, j'ai tendance à dire "_puissance X_" dans tous les cas, quel que soit l'exposant, peut-être sous l'influence de l'anglais _power_.


----------



## Maître Capello

Yendred said:


> "_exposant X_" se dit aussi


Est-ce tout aussi courant que _puissance X_ ?


----------



## Yendred

Maître Capello said:


> Est-ce tout aussi courant que _puissance X_ ?



Je ressens "_exposant X_" comme une tournure assez scolaire, donc moins naturelle que "_puissance X_".


----------



## Swatters

J'ai le ressenti opposé, qu'exposant est courant alors que puissance N est un usage que je connais mais que je n'ai presque jamais rencontré dans une conversation normale. Ça pourrait très bien être un belgicisme d'usage, répandu via l'école.


----------



## Nanon

D'accord avec Swatters : ces usages s'apprennent à l'école.
Pour ma part, comme je ne suis pas matheuse, je ne dis que _puissance _et je réserve _exposant _à la mise en forme typographique.


----------



## Maître Capello

Pour moi, l'exposant, c'est le nombre de la « puissance », autrement dit « 2 » pour un _carré_, « 3 » pour un _cube_, etc.


----------



## pointvirgule

Ceci dit, à l'oral, pour faire court, j'ai tendance à dire, par exemple : _2 à la 10 égale 1 024_. Et vous, les cousin-e-s ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Je n'ai jamais entendu _deux à la dix_ par ici… Pour moi ce sera exclusivement _deux puissance dix_ (sans _à la_ si c'est pour faire plus court).


----------



## DearPrudence

Pour moi aussi "2²", c'est "*2 au carré*".
Pour "2^10", je dis aussi "*2 puissance 10*", qui est aussi court que "2 à la 10", que je n'ai jamais entendu.


----------



## Maître Capello

On notera que les choses changent un peu si ce n'est pas un nombre dont on prend la puissance, mais une variable. Dans ce cas, on peut omettre _au_ :

_x_² → _X carré
x_³ → _X cube_

En revanche, j'ai remarqué qu'en France on dit souvent juste _deux_ pour l'exposant, ce qui me choque toujours beaucoup, notamment dans la célèbre formule d'Einstein _E = m · c_² qui se dit alors _E égale M C deux_ !


----------



## Bezoard

Il me semble que quand nous apprenions à l'école les égalités du type :
(a + b)² = a² + 2ab  + b²
nous disions a+b au carré = a deux + 2ab + b deux.
De même, le discriminant b² - 4 ac des équations du second degré était dit "b deux - 4ac".


----------



## snarkhunter

Bezoard said:


> Il me semble que quand nous apprenions à l'école les égalités du type :
> (a + b)² = a² + 2ab  + b²


... Cela fait partie de ce qu'on appelle "les identités remarquables".



Bezoard said:


> nous disions a+b au carré = a deux + 2ab + b deux.


D'accord.



Bezoard said:


> De même, le discriminant b² - 4 ac des équations du second degré était dit "b deux - 4ac".


... Pas d'accord : en ce qui me concerne, ce polynôme était prononcé _"bécarré moins quatracé"_.


----------



## Maître Capello

Je suis perdu… Dans quels cas exactement les Français disent-ils donc _deux_ au lieu de _(au) carré_ ? Et dans quels cas ne le disent-ils pas ?


----------



## Bezoard

snarkhunter said:


> ... Pas d'accord : en ce qui me concerne, ce polynôme était prononcé _"bécarré moins quatracé"_.


Il y a probablement plusieurs écoles ! et plusieurs générations peut-être. En tout cas, la mienne n'est pas unique :

_delta égal Moins bé Plus ou moins racine de Bé deux moins quatre acé_
Les Années bleues

_Parce que c’est plus facile que de résoudre une équation du deuxième degré, et de poser que delta égal bé deux moins quatre a cé._
Hugo au bac 2014 : l'élève de première, il a parfaitement compris

_Pour me calmer, je répétais inlassablement à voix basse l’équation de la solution du trinôme : moins bé plus ou moins racine de bé deux moins quatre acé sur deux a, moins bé plus ou moins racine de bé deux moins quatre acé sur deux a..._
Le dessin des doigts - Perlimpinpinologie, humour et philosophie


----------



## snarkhunter

Maître Capello said:


> Je suis perdu… Dans quels cas exactement les Français disent-ils donc _deux_ au lieu de _(au) carré_ ? Et dans quels cas ne le disent-ils pas ?


La question n'est sans doute pas si simple que ça !

Je pense que, dans l'énonciation d'un polynôme comportant des puissances supérieures à 2, la prononciation "deux" est peut-être la plus courante.

X3 + 3X2 - 1 = "X trois plus trois X deux moins un"

mais je dirais aussi X2 +1 = "X deux plus un"

par contre, "X2" = "X carré"

... pas sûr qu'il y ait une règle fixe et très claire, toutefois.


----------



## itka

En ce qui me concerne (France métropolitaine, fin du XXe siècle) du plus "précis" au plus "courant" :
_x_² =_ x puissance 2 / x au carré /x deux
x_³ =_ x puissance 3 / x au cube / x trois_
autres puissances :
_x puissance 4, x puissance 8, x puissance 5..._
mais dans l'expression d'un polynôme, j'ai toujours dit :_  x quatre / x huit / x cinq_

Dans l'expression des puissances de 10 :
_10 puissance 10 / 10 puissance 23 / 10 puissance -23_


----------



## Stéphane89

Chez nous, on disait:

"a + b au carré = a carré + 2 ab + b carré" et "b carré moins 4 ac".

Pour les polynômes, je ne me rappelle plus très bien mais l'omission du mot "puissance" (ou éventuellement "exposant" comme il en a été question plus haut) me semble étrange. Si j'avais dû lire l'exemple de snarkhunter à voix haute, j'aurais dit instinctivement "x puissance trois plus deux x carré". Cependant, je ne serais pas surpris que la forme "x trois", qui comporte moins de syllabes, se soit répandue chez les personnes qui énoncent ce type de formules à longueur de journée...


----------



## Maître Capello

StefKE said:


> Chez nous, on disait: "a + b au carré = a carré + 2 ab + b carré" et "b carré moins 4 ac".


Pareil chez moi.


----------

